# TwiceBright® 3" recessed.



## mapmd (Oct 26, 2014)

Having trouble with installing these. We have dozens of them. The springs have so much tension that they bust right through the drywall 9 times out of ten despite being old-work cans. 

Being square further complicates things since need to be perrrrrfect-ly aligned when there are rows of multiples. Even being 1/32nd out of square is noticeable.











http://twicebright.com/120v/SL12025TIF.asp

Cute little devils once you get them up there, but horrible in their application. Strange wiring procedure too, but easy and not too too time consuming. Was wondering if anyone else encountered any of these before, had any tips, etc.​


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Soooooo sooooo sad that anybody is installing halogen lights in 2014


----------



## mapmd (Oct 26, 2014)

Well this guy is worth some money, though he thinks he's a bigger shot than what he is. What customer wants, customer gets I guess. I'm no businessman.

Oh, and did I say dozens? For clarity it's well over a 150.
So yeah, wondering if anyone has experienced these, if there were any tricks that would assist in putting up 150 of them.

Product of Canada too, so you know it's going to be a bit autistic before you even open the box.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

150 of those? Can't wait for that complaint to come in 4 months from now. 1/2 blown out. IT HAS to be something you guys did. Hahahaha


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

The trick I use is my helper gets to do it, and do it right or else.


----------



## mapmd (Oct 26, 2014)

J F Go said:


> The trick I use is my helper gets to do it, and do it right or else.


 Exactly why I created the thread.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I refuse to install client supplied cans for this reason. Those spring clips are too hit and miss, some work great, others are junk. Commercial Electric brand cans from Home Depot are some of the worst I've ever seen. I much prefer the screwed down variety.


----------



## EAHQ (Dec 12, 2014)

Nora lighting has some of the best cans on the market. Quality materials and easy installations. 

I went the cheap route when remodeling a room in my house and broke two mounting brackets right out of the gate! You get what you pay for.


----------

